# Good Supplier That Does Relabeling



## bossmarius (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for a good supplier that does quality relabeling. I would appreciate if someone points me to the right direction.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Under the Preferred Vendors list on the left hand side is, Clothing Labels 4U. Any screen printer can do quality labels.


----------

